# Skyline-type bumper



## olegpro01 (Jan 12, 2004)

Does anybody know who makes that front bumper and where to get it from?

Also has anybody heard of V-shape radiator/intercooler setups done on S14's? post a link if possible. thank you.


----------



## olegpro01 (Jan 12, 2004)

sry about the pic. here's the link http://www.enonvativforce.com/Port16.html.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I beleive it may be bomex


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's not bomex..it's a rip off from a R33 skyline front end and w/ a greddy *STYLE* lip. you can probably find them in VIS or some other ripper-offer company

as fars as the V-shape radiator/intercooler set ups go.. they are very popular in FD3S (3rd gen rx7s). all of the v-setups i've seen are w/ a sr20det. yashio factory's silvias, signal's silvias, etc has a v-radiatr/intercooler set up. JDM rice has a v-setup in his car. here's a link (i know it's importtuner but it has decent pix)
http://importtuner.com/features/0312it_nissansx/
just about all high performance silvias have a v-raditor/intercooler setup


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

non's silvia is also known as bumbaklatt silvia, im not sure if i spelled it right, but i found that car thru google, it was called "bumbaklatt" something like that. that badboy is sr21det.


----------

